# New CENTER CHANNEL par excellence



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

A new center channel / HDTV pedestal I built for a client this last week .. The Drivers are:

Morel CAW 538 5" Cast Frame Woofer x 4

Dayton Audio PT2C-8 Planar Tweeter x 2

Dayton Audio XO2W-4.5K 2-Way Speaker Crossover 4,500 Hz

The SQ was beyond my expectations and once again MOREL speakers has left me very impressed / and as with all my builds the DAYTON Planar Tweeter was standard no brainer. First listen with some heavy jazz ensemble has client grinning ear to ear .... Comments welcome 

Thanks again PARTSEXPRESS for making it easy


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

RTS100x5 said:


> A new center channel / HDTV pedestal I built for a client this last week .. The Drivers are: Morel CAW 538 5" Cast Frame Woofer x 4 Dayton Audio PT2C-8 Planar Tweeter x 2 Dayton Audio XO2W-4.5K 2-Way Speaker Crossover 4,500 Hz The SQ was beyond my expectations and once again MOREL speakers has left me very impressed / and as with all my builds the DAYTON Planar Tweeter was standard no brainer. First listen with some heavy jazz ensemble has client grinning ear to ear .... Comments welcome Thanks again PARTSEXPRESS for making it easy


Very nice you should move to Michigan so I can hear and possibly buy some stuff someday.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

B- one said:


> Very nice you should move to Michigan so I can hear and possibly buy some stuff someday.


Dont think Michigan is on my list but UPS goes that way :whistling:


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

That center is gorgeous. Bet it sounds amazing, would love to be able to buy some speakers from ya!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

jamesfrazier said:


> That center is gorgeous. Bet it sounds amazing, would love to be able to buy some speakers from ya!


I would be happy to oblige. Just PM me :T


----------

